# it looks like Lee Murray will be a free man



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> I'm going to change the text on our 'Free Lee Murray' shirts to 'Freed Lee Murray' in the immediate future. This morning I received a phone call and an email from the same source who enabled MiddleEasy to obtain an unprecedented interview with Lee Murray earlier this year.
> 
> According to my source, Lee Murray will be released from his Moroccan jail due to the actions of a forensics officer that worked on his case. Recently, this unnamed Kent officer was disciplined for disposing evidence in another case which forced police to inform Lee Murray's lawyers of the mishap. This will lead to a retrial which, what I'm told, will result in a 'very definite' chance that Lee Murray will be released from his prison in Morocco. It's also important to note that if a retrial is granted to any of the five men that were jailed in 2007, Lee Murray will be released.
> 
> I've also been told that the primary thing Lee Murray wants to do after being released is to return to his MMA career. Apparently Murray is in the same shape that he was in when he submitted Jorge Rivera with a triangle a few years ago. From what I've heard, competing in MMA is the only thing on Lee Murray's mind and he's even been offered to be featured on a main event in two separate MMA organizations pending his release. Lee Murray's anticipated release date is sometime at the end of 2011.


http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...ray-will-be-a-free-man&catid=34:organizations


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

And why is this in the UFC section? the news isn't news worthy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He certainly has a grand tale to tell. Apparently they're making a film based on his exploits. 

He is one of the few men who stood toe to toe with Anderson Silva for all championship rounds even though he got soundly beat. 

I'll be looking forward to see this man regain his fame. This dude is the UK version of Nick Diaz x 10.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:

good to see lee murray is gonna be set loose soon.

might be a bit to late... the guy would have made waves for sure in mma.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**** him, if i ever see him ill light his hair on fire and push him down a flight of stairs and then push a piano down those stairs too


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess this is cool. I only know him as the guy who KO'd Tito and robbed a bank or something like that. I have no idea as to whether or not he's actually good at MMA though.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> I guess this is cool. I only know him as the guy who KO'd Tito and robbed a bank or something like that. I have no idea as to whether or not he's actually good at MMA though.


err.. was going to say yes he is the guy who KOed tito (when tito was lhw champ) and he helped from a bank for like 50million quid. The guy is a street fighting legend. 



UFC_OWNS said:


> **** him, if i ever see him ill light his hair on fire and push him down a flight of stairs and then push a piano down those stairs too


damn son >_>

why do you hate this guy? you probably have more insight on him than myself being as you're from the uk.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> err.. was going to say yes he is the guy who KOed tito (when tito was lhw champ) and he helped from a bank for like 50million quid. The guy is a street fighting legend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

xeberus said:


> err.. was going to say yes he is the guy who KOed tito (when tito was lhw champ) and he helped from a bank for like 50million quid. The guy is a street fighting legend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure he kidnapped someone and threatened to kill them during the heist.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Murray was a guy with a ton of talent and potential, but just pissed it all away.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Would love to see him fight again, maybe after against Daley?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Murray was a guy with a ton of talent and potential, but just pissed it all away.


Hes 50million times richer than me though.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Nevermind this guy being a completely lunatic and holding an innocent family hostage, let's get excited about him being released so he can return to MMA!

I very much doubt he'll be getting a US visa somehow

:sarcastic12:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Question is he going to be free or is the case going to be retrial in which he would remain in custody, release on some kind of bail,etc?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

xeberus said:


> err.. was going to say yes he is the guy who KOed tito (when tito was lhw champ) and he helped from a bank for like 50million quid. The guy is a street fighting legend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


>


thanks i couldnt find any good pictures or gifs to respond to that


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd be surprised if the UFC will ever sign him again, considering they cut Falcao due to domestic violence charges dating back to 2002.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fard said:


> I'd be surprised if the UFC will ever sign him again, considering they cut Falcao due to domestic violence charges dating back to 2002.


I don't think there is any chance of the ufc bringing him back. If they did i would be shocked. What he did makes Barnett,Nate,Falco look like a saint.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

from my understanding lee is in jail in Morocco for drugs and not for the robbery. If he is freed he will picked up the UK and jailed for the robbery or at least should!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Murray was a guy with a ton of talent and potential, but just pissed it all away.


If by "pissed it all away" you mean he became rich and will soon be a free man then by all means I wanna piss it all away too.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> If by "pissed it all away" you mean he became rich and will soon be a free man then by all means I wanna piss it all away too.


Does he still have the robbery money or was it recover?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Does he still have the robbery money or was it recover?


I don't think it was recovered, but he was rich before the robbery anyway. So I guess he's double rich now.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't think it was recovered, but he was rich before the robbery anyway. So I guess he's double rich now.


I heard he had a mansion with a statue of him armbaring Riveira in it. (im no joking)


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

By all accounts Lee Murray is an A-grade asshole. Hope he never gets released.

Even if he does, the chances of him being signed by the UFC with his lengthy criminal record are a big fat 'Zero'.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I believe it was myself and ROFLcopter that were discussing wasted talent in another thread recently. Lee Murray definitely came up. He had all the talent and potential in the world and then pissed it away.

They won't let him back to the UFC, it would definitely send the wrong message on so many levels. Paul Daley won't ever come back after his sucker punch, I'd be damned if they let a convicted criminal.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> If by "pissed it all away" you mean he became rich and will soon be a free man then by all means I wanna piss it all away too.


Well, go ahead, if you think for a second that he's a happy or fulfilled person in any way. Maybe you'll get stabbed in an alley, too, and maybe you won't be as lucky as he was.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> BLASPHEMY!





Mckeever said:


>


Ahhh shit x.X 

My bad


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, I'd rob a bank.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Never been a more overrated fighter, never beat any body of above a mid tier fighter and his entire hype comes from a rumor about him knocking out Tito.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Never been a more overrated fighter, never beat any body of above a mid tier fighter and his entire hype comes from a rumor about him knocking out Tito.


Well, he didn't get that far in the sport, that's true, but there was certainly a lot of potential there. 

Dude could have been Bisping before Bisping, and maybe more.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Rumor doesn't mean jack squat. How you do in the cage is what determines what kind've fighter you are. There are few weekend warriors in MMA.


----------

